# Gun Dog Training



## sneakynoshoulders (Dec 30, 2012)

I have hunted quail and dove many times at a family friends' property over the years.  They always came out and provided us with their own dogs.  They've recently come on hard times and no longer have the property or the dogs.  I found a german shorthaired pointer rescue and am considering bringing one into the house.  I have done a lot of research on these animals and have had dogs all my life, so I'm not looking for a lecture on house training and basics.  I've never owned or handled a hunting dog before and am looking for some insight to where and when I can train the dog and myself.  Any words of wisdom are appreciated and please post links when applicable.
Thanks.


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 30, 2012)

First off, thank you for considering a rescue.  However, do your homework when it comes to Rescues.  Many times a rescue is given up for adoption due to behavior problems, or in the case of gun dogs, they may not want to hunt.  A rescue requires more patients sometimes.  I have two rescues, but I did my homework and it wasn’t due to the dog having problems.  Also for a hunting dog bloodlines matter.  It does not guarantee you a good gun dog, but it stacks the deck in your favor.  I would get a hold of some people that know GSPs and talk to them.  One person that’s on this forum is Miss Julia, she has a GSP Kennel and she field trials. I would contact her and talk about bloodlines.  She also helps out with rescues.  She found an English Setter for me.  Just saying it would be a good place to start. P.M. me and I will give you another number to a GSP kennel, he is a personal friend of mine and helps me with training.  He is also an AKC and a NAVDA certified judge in walking field trials.  He is a wealth of knowledge with over 40 years experience and will help you on your journey.

As far as training I get most of my supplies and equipment from  Steve Snell’s gun dog supply.  George Hickcox DVD set is good and so is Delmar Smith DVDs.  Both methods are good.  I used both and selected the information that fit my schedule and training needs.  Read as many books as you can. Training begins in the back yard first.  Then take the back yard training to the field.  If you live in town like me, good training areas are Base Ball Fields or soccer fields, they are fenced in, safety factor. Most well breed gun dogs have the natural instinct to hunt.  You need to learn how to be a good handler and develop your gun dog to it’s potential. 

http://www.gundogsupply.com/poindogvid.html 

Another Book I would recommend is Gun Dog: Revolutionary Rapid Training Method, by Richard Wolters. 
Gun Dog is: 
The first book written for the man with limited time and facilities who wants a gun dog fast and who wants to train it himself. 
The first book written in this field with scientific information on the mental development of a dog. From this study by one of the nation's outstanding animal behavior laboratories, Wolters has changed the procedures in training a gun dog. 
The first book for the upland bird 


However Richard Wolters thoughts and ideas are vary controversial, some people do not like his training methods, but my father trained using his methods and I like the scientific data he uses to come to his conclusions on training.  Here is a link to his books.

http://www.amazon.com/Gun-Dog-Revolutionary-Training-Method/dp/0525245499 

Good Luck and Good Hunting.

SJ


----------



## Jim P (Dec 30, 2012)

Sneaky do you have to have a GSP, the reson I ask is A man from Waycross just called me and he has a brother and sister that are Britts he got them From Missouri and because of his type of work he is trying to find a good home for them.


----------



## B Man (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm also new at bird dog training but have run and trained dogs for other game and this is still a huge change.   I was recommended two training books/dvd's that helped more than many other.  They really laid out the ground work and helped me understand the training much more.  One method is a Great book called "Training with Mo" by Martha H. Greenlee.  The other was a Dvd "Training Setters and continental breeds" with Sherry Ray Ebert.  They are both diffrent methods but really explain things great.   

Good luck with you rescue I hope he still has plenty of prey drive to train and make a good gun dog.   I love nothing more than watching my dogs work in the field.


----------



## Sam H (Dec 30, 2012)

I , like you have had dogs all my life...I have house trained and trained for discipline....But never a birddog/gun dog....until now(actually 3yrs ago)

A friend suggested a book by Ben O. Williams...
Bird Dog:The Instinctive Training Method
Sure he specializes in Brittany's...BUT...IMHO...His methods will work with any breed....easy reading, very methodical approach , enjoyable and "It works"...starts with bringing the pup home , to getting your dog steady on point....after reading this , then supplement it with George Hickcox (3inOne video $49.99)...good for visual thoughts on "seeing methods" being taught.......
Also , you'd be suprised at some methods you can see being taught on "You Tube"(whoa command,intro to ecollar,etc for example).....
Read , watch videos , talk to people...then pick and choose what you like , what you want your dog to do and what works best for you.
Then much later , after the basics are taught,dog gets a little hunting experiance,etc,etc....you might want to try some "hands on seminars" for people who want to train/work with thier own dogs....Good Luck.....and remember...."The only stupid question , is the one you don't ask"


----------



## sneakynoshoulders (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks a lot guys.  i appreciate the links and direction.  jim p, no it doesnt have to necessarily be a gsp; but from the research i did, their temperment fit my family well.  and excuse my ignorance, but when you refer to brits, what breed are you talking about?  during the looking around i did, i found a couple british varieties out there.  and i guess something i should have noted in the original post; my reason for deciding with the rescue was initial cost.  i understand about the bloodline comment, and i certainly believe in "you get what you pay for."  i know over time dogs cost $ and i know i'll have to shell some $ out for equipment, especially for training.  i just didnt want to give an arm and a leg right away for the dog itself.  i just stumbled on a rescue page while looking for a kennel/breeder, and went looking for other rescue options from there.


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 31, 2012)

Jim was talking about Brittany Spaniels, but the Brittany Spaniel is not a flushing type dog.  It is a pointer and good upland dog.  Brittany's have great personality and also make great family pets.  Do some research on the Brittany.  With this current economy there are a lot of good dogs out there that need homes.  I would give Jim a P.M. and asked about the Britts.  Sounds like a good opportunity. The cost of getting a dog or pup is the cheapest part of being a pet owner. Lol  Food, vet visits, training , etc is what adds up.


----------



## sneakynoshoulders (Dec 31, 2012)

Setter Jax said:


> Jim was talking about Brittany Spaniels, but the Brittany Spaniel is not a flushing type dog.  It is a pointer and good upland dog.  Brittany's have great personality and also make great family pets.  Do some research on the Brittany.  With this current economy there are a lot of good dogs out there that need homes.  I would give Jim a P.M. and asked about the Britts.  Sounds like a good opportunity. The cost of getting a dog or pup is the cheapest part of being a pet owner. Lol  Food, vet visits, training , etc is what adds up.



thanks man, i'll def look into it.  and to everyone: being a novice, i greatly appreciate the wisdom


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 2, 2013)

You can train a dog more places than most people think.  I trained my first in a public elementary school lot, my yard in suburban Gwinnett, and a nearby powerline right of way.  Only occassionally did we go to what most folks think of as a traditional training grounds.

I recommend The Best Way to Train Your Bird Dog: The Delmar Smith Method by Bill Tarrant.

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Way-Train-Your-Gun/dp/0679507507

This helped me immensely when I was starting out.


----------



## sneakynoshoulders (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks.  youre not the first person to suggest a school or park.  and for those who practice at a school or on the fields at a park, did you just go out there and do it, or did you get some sort of permission?  i would think its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission in that instance.


----------



## Sam H (Jan 3, 2013)

sneakynoshoulders said:


> thanks.  youre not the first person to suggest a school or park.  and for those who practice at a school or on the fields at a park, did you just go out there and do it, or did you get some sort of permission?  i would think its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission in that instance.




We have a "City Ball Park Complex" here where I live that consist of a mixture of fields....ie;soccer , football and softball" fields....You have to pick and choose the times you go....I don't ask permission...But am very careful to go early in the mornings(usually from daybreak to 8-8:30) are rarely in use , pick the fields where the particular sport is not in season ...I Make SURE my pups don't interrupt or interact with even a father/son combo playing catch,kicking balls,etc,  are not interfeared with to keep from ANY complaints...I even pick up trash,empty water bottles , etc (while pups are just exercising/just running) to show I am being a good steward of the property....going on three years now and no complaints....as of yet?....It is very conveinant to my house and a great place to get a quick 45min-1hr workout....Good Luck


----------



## BirdNut (Jan 3, 2013)

sneakynoshoulders said:


> thanks.  youre not the first person to suggest a school or park.  and for those who practice at a school or on the fields at a park, did you just go out there and do it, or did you get some sort of permission?  i would think its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission in that instance.



I did not ask permission, and no one ever said a word.  Make sure to be prepared to scoop if your dog leaves something behind.  Of course I was not there during school hours.  Usually evenings and weekends.  Most elementary schools have a real big play lot, even in the suburban areas.  I wanted to let the dog run, but under control I used a tip from my grandpa-in-law and tied her to my waist with a really really long lead (like 100 yards, actually several leads and retractable leases all tied together).  I would let her have her head and run, then about when she was reaching the end of the rope, I would whistle and turn.  The dog learns to stay with you and gets whistle broke at the same time.  I just whistle with my mouth rather than a whistle.  worked well because there were some "objectives" in the treelines and weedy edges of the play area, but the area itself was generally clean so the leads would not foul.  You can also use this trick on a preserve to get a big running dog to stay with you (run him on it till he stops pulling you like a sled dog-usually takes a few bird contacts, when you get a point, you can "tight rope walk" in on the lead to ensure the dog doesn't chase)  but on a preserve or any cover/wooded field you will need to follow the dog exactly to untangle the rope-gets tough at times, but it keeps your hands free and eventually pup learns to stay and hunt with you.

On the powerline technically I should have received permission but it was between my neighborhood and vacant commercial property.   It was not owned by the neighboring houses, conveniently fenced on the neighborhood side.  I called the commercial real estate company several times to ask permission, got zero response, which includes zero "no you can't", and the land was not posted.  I kept quail in a pen on my enormous 1/4 acre estate.  I would put out a few loose quail and a call back pen on the powerline just to work the dog.  I would then pick up the pen at dark.  I lost a few to cats or something, but not many.  The biggest suburban quail murderer was a squirrel, but that is another story.  It did not take many repetitions of this for the dog to put it all together and she became a quail finding machine once I learned to just follow the dog, and put in a lot of miles.

At the end of all this, including whoa post in the yard and extensive repetition on the come command, I had a dog I was pretty happy with.  I hunted by myself, not by design, almost exclusively for 4 years, until I got an invite to go with someone else who found out I bird hunted at work-they were so secretive I thought I was attending some sort of arcane ritual, but from then on, I got a lot of comments about my little Brittany.  I started from scratch with not a lot of experience or advice, and pretty much followed the training as laid out in the book.  Oh, and the dog stayed in the house all the time and was technically my wife's "pet" but you would not know that if you only saw her in the field (the dog, not my wife-she won't even venture near the field).


----------



## sneakynoshoulders (Jan 4, 2013)

haha!  thanks.  Ive picked up some literature and have a been in contact with a couple of the breeders/kennels that were suggested.  looks like a brittany pup is what will probably happen.  as stated earlier, thanks to everyone for your input.  i greatly appreciate it.


----------

